# difference between Windows 7 home basic & Windows 7 home premium



## siddheysh (Apr 28, 2011)

What is the difference between Windows 7 home basic & Windows 7 home premium while using on a laptop?


----------



## siddheysh (Apr 28, 2011)

What is the difference between Windows 7 home basic & Windows 7 home premium while using on a laptop?


----------



## motobuntu (Apr 28, 2011)

Windows 7 home basic is for emerging markets like ours, it a stripped down version of Home premium.

See this Windows 7 editions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can use any of them on a laptop.


----------



## Raphael (Apr 28, 2011)

1. Home Basic is cheaper than Home Premium.

2. Home Premium is being sold worldwide, while Home Basic is sold only in certain areas.

3. Home Premium has full Aero support, while Home basic only has partial support.

4. Home Premium is able to create and join a home network, while Home Basic is only capable of joining.

5. Home Premium is already equipped with the Windows Media Center, while the Home Basic is not.


----------



## NainO (Apr 28, 2011)

Home Basic -
1. No Aero UI.
2. Only 32-bit version available.
3. Only Single Processor Support (dont misunderstand it with single-core processor)
4. No TV Tuner support 

I think only first two make any difference


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 28, 2011)

There are a number of limitations that apply to Home Basic. It’s support for Aero, the glasslike user interface that was introduced with Windows Vista, is only partial, while Home Premium users can take advantage of full Aero support. Limited Aero support is only a problem for computers lacking in hardware, as it is still possible to scale back with Windows 7 Home Premium, but with Windows 7 Home Basic, you are limited regardless of how capable your computer is.

Aside from visual limitations, there are also limitations in terms of it’s functionality. The Home Basic does not come pre-installed with the Windows Media Center. This software centralizes the media needs of the user, and adds TV functionalities. It lets you watch TV online, and even acts as your DVR by recording the TV shows that you like via a hardware TV tuner. You can also use the media center to watch movies or videos, and to browse through your photo albums. All of this is still possible with Home Basic, but you would need to access individual applications, like the media player and photo viewer.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Apr 28, 2011)

There are a number of limitations that apply to Home Basic. It’s support for Aero, the glasslike user interface that was introduced with Windows Vista, is only partial, while Home Premium users can take advantage of full Aero support. Limited Aero support is only a problem for computers lacking in hardware, as it is still possible to scale back with Windows 7 Home Premium, but with Windows 7 Home Basic, you are limited regardless of how capable your computer is.

Aside from visual limitations, there are also limitations in terms of it’s functionality. The Home Basic does not come pre-installed with the Windows Media Center. This software centralizes the media needs of the user, and adds TV functionalities. It lets you watch TV online, and even acts as your DVR by recording the TV shows that you like via a hardware TV tuner. You can also use the media center to watch movies or videos, and to browse through your photo albums. All of this is still possible with Home Basic, but you would need to access individual applications, like the media player and photo viewer.



NainO said:


> Home Basic -
> 1. No Aero UI.
> 2. Only 32-bit version available.
> 3. Only Single Processor Support (dont misunderstand it with single-core processor)
> ...



You are wrong with point 2 as Windows 7 Home Basic does available in 64 bit.
Just see this link *www.dell.com/in/p/inspiron-15r/pd?oc=t541009in8&model_id=inspiron-15r & click on Tech Specs you will see Dell laptops having Windows 7 Home Basic 64 bit version.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

in windows home basic windows media center is not available
for comparison check this out 
Compare Windows - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2011)

@siddheysh: stop opening same topic thread in different sections.....
dont spam


----------



## NainO (Apr 29, 2011)

Anand_Tux said:
			
		

> ou are wrong with point 2 as Windows 7 Home.
> Basic does available in 64 bit.



Okey and thanx...


----------

